# 421 QE leaking fuel



## gcclubs

ran my snowblower this evening parked it in the garage afterwards and then about an hour later notice a gas smell in the house. Went to the garage and gas had seemed to drain from the tank? Anyone else have this issue? not sure why but pulled starter and the cord was locked (now believe it was just frozen) so was concerned I had other issues. Opened the oiler filler and oil was pouring out so quickly put the dip stick back in. What the **** is going on? Dealer put in the oil and checked everything when I bought it late last winter. The way the oil was pouring out I can't figure out how it was even possible to get that much oil in. thoughts?


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake

sounds like the float needle stuck open, flooded the crankcase,hence the dipstick gusher
need to drain oil,
refill,clean carb, & add an inline fuel shutoff.
i dont think this' covered under warranty , i could be wrong


----------



## CharlesW

There was a recall on the Toro PowerClear180 for a float needle leaking problem. Something like 30,000+ machines.
It is obviously a fire hazard as well as damaging to the machine.
I would stop using it and get it to the dealer as soon as possible.

This is the first I have heard of an actual problem with the 421, but since it uses the same brand of engine as the 180, it isn't totally unexpected.

It seems that the problem was limited to last years production and I certainly hope so.
So far my 2011 421QE has shown no symptoms, but your experience is making me a little nervous


----------



## CharlesW

At this time, Toro's recall page doesn't have anything about the 421Q models.

Here's a link to their recall page.

Toro - Safety


----------



## CharlesW

So....
What's happening with your gas leak problem?
What model year is your machine? 2010 or 2011
Since you purchased it "late last winter" I'm guessing it is a 2010 model year.
Have you been in contact with your dealer yet?
What did they have to say?

I really like my new 2011 421QE, but your post has me a little concerned.
We quite often run a propane heater in the garage and the last thing I need is a fire from leaking gas.


----------



## gcclubs

*Reply to what happened*

I took the cover off yesterday and checked to make sure that the tank wasn't cracked. Added gas and started it for a minute (before reading that gas might be in the crank). after shutting off it leaked again. I drained the carb bowl and it stopped leaking. Spoke to dealer today and was told if it stopped leaking that likley means that there was something lodged in the needle jet and it came out other wise it would leak until the tank was empty. So that is good news as he said this would not be a warranty item as there is no recall and toro warranty clearly doesn't cover any issues due to improper fuel issues, which he claims is like the cause. i did put stabalizer in the fuel and run it before storing the snowblower in the spring. Anyway I am hoping it is okay now but I have to change the oil first because it likely as gas in it. I will do that in the next day or two and post the results.


----------



## CharlesW

Please keep us informed as to your findings.

I posted the procedure I use for changing oil in the 421 in another thread. It might be of some interest to you.
http://www.snowblowerforums.com/for...enance-forum/261-toro-421q-qe-oil-change.html


----------



## Shryp

Found this posted in another forum:

*Recall: Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589)*
*Original Message* Today 2:07 pm

*Toro will have a recall this summer (2011) for Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589). The following problem affects models made in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Toro has learned that the Ethanol (used in all gas) is deteriorating aluminum parts within the carburetor. These deteriorating parts break off inside the carburetor creating small fragments and unfortunately clog certain areas inside the machine (ie. fuel line). Gas will leak out of the snow blower into (ie. your garage). The end result (gas leak) is similar to what happened on the Toro 180 power clear, but the problem is NOT the same. Toro is aware of the problem and said they are working on a fix this summer (2011) for the Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589) snow blowers. 

If anyone is having a gas leak now, the current fix is only temporary.
*


----------



## CharlesW

Shryp said:


> Found this posted in another forum:
> 
> *Recall: Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589)*
> *Original Message* Today 2:07 pm
> 
> *Toro will have a recall this summer (2011) for Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589). The following problem affects models made in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Toro has learned that the Ethanol (used in all gas) is deteriorating aluminum parts within the carburetor. These deteriorating parts break off inside the carburetor creating small fragments and unfortunately clog certain areas inside the machine (ie. fuel line). Gas will leak out of the snow blower into (ie. your garage). The end result (gas leak) is similar to what happened on the Toro 180 power clear, but the problem is NOT the same. Toro is aware of the problem and said they are working on a fix this summer (2011) for the Toro 421Q & 421QE (38588/38589) snow blowers.
> 
> If anyone is having a gas leak now, the current fix is only temporary.
> *


Thanks for the heads up.
As I said in an earlier post, it isn't totally unexpected since they had the same basic problem with the PowerClear 180.
Frustrating and very disappointing to me that Toro quality is evidently no longer what it once was.
The comment they make about Ethanol being used in all gas seems a little questionable. Ethanol/alcohol free gas is still available in Iowa and that's all I use in any of my engines.


----------



## CharlesW

Just a little follow-up.
I was at my Toro dealers today and I asked the guy in charge of the shop about this rumor.(?)
He had never heard of it.
They did do the fuel recall work on about 20 Power Clear 180s, but have had no other mechanical problems with either the 180 or the 421.
He also said that none of the 180s he worked on actually leaked fuel to be a fire hazard.
If it is truly ethanol related, the fact that we can still buy gasoline without ethanol in it might be working in our favor.
So far, most stations carry 87 octane with no ethanol, 89 octane with 10% ethanol, and 91 octane with no ethanol. 
I have heard that a very few stations now have the 10% ethanol label on their 91 octane fuel. I haven't seen this myself, so I can't really confirm that.


----------



## CharlesW

*Update of an old thread!*

Old thread, but this update might be of some value to others.

Toro did do the recall for the Q421 series.
It is my understanding that it consists of a carburetor and fuel line.
Mine was done this summer and I have had no problems either before or after the change was made.
I did reinstall my gas line shut-off valve and turn it off after each use.
That way, I shouldn't fill the crankcase with gas if I do have a problem.
Otherwise, the machine has worked great.


----------

